# Happy Birthday Michael Doyle, chbrooking



## Semper Fidelis (May 26, 2010)

2 members are celebrating their birthday on 05-26-2010:

-Michael Doyle (born 1967, Age: 43)
-chbrooking (born 1969, Age: 41)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Michael Doyle (May 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday Pastor Brooking. I think you have an awesome birthdate.


----------



## chbrooking (May 26, 2010)

Michael Doyle said:


> Happy Birthday Pastor Brooking. I think you have an awesome birthdate.


----------



## SemperEruditio (May 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday! You old tarts!


----------



## Berean (May 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday, gents!


----------

